# wtb womens shelby



## militarymonark (Oct 29, 2012)

Im looking for a prewar womens shelby bike with tank and fork. Preferably the blue with red darts. I want the frame with the squiggly line on the frame. I am willing to do some trades also. Thanks


----------



## mynameislegion (Oct 31, 2012)

*Might have one*

Mil mon, I might have a good girls Shelby for you.  Will PM you.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2012)

*I will send you pics of a Ivory with blue dart Airflo*

I was going to bring a Ivory Ladies Airflo with blue darts & red pins with a blue tank to the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet this Sunday to sell -- I will get a pic of her tonight of it in case it interests you -- I also have a blue ladies frame & fork - I was told & sold on the fact it was original paint - but it appears to be a repaint -- I will get some pics of that too -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 1, 2012)

looking forward to pics


----------



## mynameislegion (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

mynameislegion said:


> View attachment 72571View attachment 72572View attachment 72573View attachment 72574View attachment 72575View attachment 72576




Wow....what's the chance someone had exactly what you wanted......


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 6, 2012)

being that its prob the  most common color i figured my chances were pretty good, but I want the bike on the right BUT now that the one on the left is most complete and pretty much the colors I want I may want that one now.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2012)

*Shelby pics promised*



militarymonark said:


> looking forward to pics




*Well here she is -- really nice solid bicycle in an uncommon color scheme -- Paint is all original on the whole bicycle frame - fork - fenders - chainguard - tank - blue painted wheelset with normal wear & tear - the rear rack is a shade darker blue than the rest of the bicycle & it looks to be house painted - The whole bicycle has been serviced & is ready to ride - The light has be modernized & adapted to AA batteries by the former owner & works with the switch on the bottom side if the tank unit - Great bicycle which I would estimate to be built prewar from 1939 - 43  -- I would personally paint the rear rack red to offset it -- PM me if you are interested -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank
*


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> being that its prob the  most common color i figured my chances were pretty good, but I want the bike on the right BUT now that the one on the left is most complete and pretty much the colors I want I may want that one now.




The left one has the "squiggly" line too....


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 6, 2012)

um how about the tank that has the more square shape instead of the teardrop


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Frame, Fork, Tank.*

I have a prewar Shelby ladies frame fork and tank in original paint in two tone in green/blue green. If your interested I can get you some pics over the weekend. Let me know. frankster41


----------

